# Mmm Delicate Question



## expatwanna be

Does anyone know if there is any such thing in Dubai as an "Adult Shop"? I'm not saying sex shop that could be taken the wrong way! Adult Shop sells marital aids, big boys and girls toys? Wifes coming out and does not wish to go through customs with questionable toys in her bag?:clap2:

And before you post I know what some of you are going to say "Customs don't look at squat" well that won't wash with my lady".


----------



## cami

expatwanna be said:


> Does anyone know if there is any such thing in Dubai as an "Adult Shop"? I'm not saying sex shop that could be taken the wrong way! Adult Shop sells marital aids, big boys and girls toys? Wifes coming out and does not wish to go through customs with questionable toys in her bag?:clap2:
> 
> And before you post I know what some of you are going to say "Customs don't look at squat" well that won't wash with my lady".


i'm afraid both you and wifey will have to use your imagination to spice things up as there's no such thing (oficially opened, that is...). and yes, they look in the bags, and the last thing you might need is to read in the express/seven days/the gulfnews, "housewife in jail for bringing toys over for hubby"


----------



## Jynxgirl

A person I know gave a gag gift at a party a few months ago... ended up with about 30 people wishing to know how she got the gag gift and if she could get them one too  If your lady should figure out how to disguise one, there are a whole lot of woman who would be interested in knowing her trick it seems.


----------



## loca

And one of my fav past times was to stroll around the many many many many "Adult Shops" in Beijing  I miss it so much here.... Got some funny pics there too  

And I would love to know her trick also if she gets to "smuggle" one :clap2:


----------



## Confiture

Plenty of fresh vegetables at your local Spinneys....


----------



## Elphaba

It this gets any tackier I'll close the thread...


----------



## Felixtoo2

Just bring whatever you want in hold baggage minus the packaging and batteries and nobody will bat an eyelid.


----------



## BedouGirl

My friend got caught bringing one in. She said it was the most mortifying experience. The woman wore gloves and held it up in the air. She had to sign a document saying she would never do this kind of thing again. They took it from her and said she could collect it when she next left the country but she never did !


----------



## fireflies

I know of a few people that managed to get away with it.
Most probably just the luck of the draw


----------



## dxbexpat

*Adult Shop*



expatwanna be said:


> Does anyone know if there is any such thing in Dubai as an "Adult Shop"? I'm not saying sex shop that could be taken the wrong way! Adult Shop sells marital aids, big boys and girls toys? Wifes coming out and does not wish to go through customs with questionable toys in her bag?:clap2:
> 
> And before you post I know what some of you are going to say "Customs don't look at squat" well that won't wash with my lady".


It would not be advisable to even try such a thing as if seen with it, laws are very strict. Not worth the risk


----------



## Pink Fairie

Can't believe this thread! Lol! In a nutshell common sense should prevail! It would be the luck of the draw but seriously could your wife deal with what I could imagine to be potentially an excruciatingly embarrassing situation if she got searched! Lol! Good luck pal ha ha!


----------



## BedouGirl

dxbexpat said:


> It would not be advisable to even try such a thing as if seen with it, laws are very strict. Not worth the risk


The risk would be the severe embarrassment through being caught. If you read my previous post, it's confiscated and you have to sign a document, etc. The person would not be in trouble legally. Incidentally, the friend it happened to was single at the time. What I forgot to share, however, is that there WAS an Ann Summers shop here some time back. It was in Mazaya Centre and it had a back room where such items could be found and purchased. It was, of course, closed down once someone realized what was going on but it did take a little time.


----------



## Gavtek

I'm sure you could get away with bringing in a non-descript looking "back massager" through customs. 

Obviously if it's a big pink veiny looking thing, you'll have more problems...


----------



## themash

Gavtek said:


> I'm sure you could get away with bringing in a non-descript looking "back massager" through customs.
> 
> Obviously if it's a big pink veiny looking thing, you'll have more problems...


Haha, brilliant.


----------



## pamela0810

Gavtek said:


> I'm sure you could get away with bringing in a non-descript looking "back massager" through customs.
> 
> Obviously if it's a big pink veiny looking thing, you'll have more problems...


If the wife brings a big pink veiny looking thing while she's coming to spend time with her husband then he definitely has more problems!


----------



## INFAMOUS

I don't see the issue, especially coming from Australia. Chances are the baggage won't even be checked. Stick it in something else and like others said, lose any packaging/batteries etc and you will be fine.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Alternatively if you take one of the levelling feet of your tumble dryer that may solve the problem!!


----------



## Gavtek

INFAMOUS said:


> Stick it in something else


Sorry Elphaba...


----------



## Jinx

Yeah I would say if she wanted to bring something a little more discreet and NOT shaped like anything you find in nature she would be ok. Remove packaging and try to bring something without logos or names on it. But make sure it's as unsuspecting as possible. There was a story about a crew member who had to bring a type of complicated looking back massager that he used for a previous sports injury and went through months of court until his representation finally found it being sold in a shop in Dubai...


----------



## Elphaba

I think everyone has enough information on this topic now.

Thank you


----------

